# Aramaic: spelling for "shbook" and "shbag"?



## DreamState

Greetings!

I am seeking some guidance on the correct spelling and pronunciation for the Aramaic words "shbook" and "shbag" (to cancel/remove the root of your suffering).  I used a font named "Estrangelo" to try and spell it out myself, and would greatly appreciate someone confirming if it is the correct spelling or not.  Also, does anyone have any idea how to pronounce it?  Because it is an ancient Semitic language, I would assume the pronunciation isn't as easy as it sounding like it's spelled.  

Below are the font spellings that I did myself.  (Yes, no, close?  lol)


I came across the words/meaning in a book I recently read, and am highly curious in the correct formatting.

Your help is greatly appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## origumi

My knowledge of Aramaic is limited to the classic Jewish dialects and   to whatever portion of Aramaic that lives in Hebrew. I understand that  you  are talking about root sh-b-k, Hebrew: ש-ב-ק, Syriac / Estrangela: View attachment 9362  (read the Hebrew and Syriac from right to left). The ancient meaning of this root is to stop, cease, abandon. In Hebrew   (borrowed from Aramaic) it means to stop, collapse. Not sure about the   modern Aramaic (Neo-Aramaic) pronunciation and spelling. I guess that   "shbag" is 3rd, sing. past ("he stopped"), so in 1st Century Aramaic it   was pronounced _shbhak_ ("sh" as in English, "bh" is most likely somewhere between English "b" and "v"), in modern Eastern Syriac it sounds like _shwak_, in modern Hebrew it's _shavak_. All three are written the same - the three root letters (no vowels).


----------



## tFighterPilot

The picture you posted shows wrong spellings. I happen to be fluent in the eastern Syriac alphabet and you obviously typed shbk which return the letters samkat, he, bet, kaf. If you're using Shiboleth, the letter x corresponds to shin. Plus, you used Kaf instead of Qof. The right spelling is thus ܫܒܩ.


----------



## arielipi

this is weird, yes it does resemble a root in hebrew, but any other word close in sound and meaning i can think of are not cancelling/removing the root of your suffering, unless die is counted and then sh-v-k fits...
so,in jewish armaic dialect sh-v-k means to leave


----------



## baghdeda

The word shbaq should be spelled like that in Syriac/Aramaic ܫܒܰܩ
And as *origumi* said the word in Neo Aramaic dialects is pronounced as Shwaq/shooq and it means "let - leave" which is slightly different than in Classical Syriac: "remove-forgive"


----------

